# Saluting Smiley



## ewenlin (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyway to make this into an easy format with the : : bracket?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## OPC'n (Sep 1, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian as all the good ones!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## OPC'n (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## ewenlin (Sep 1, 2009)

How did you guys get all these smileys!


----------



## Houchens (Sep 1, 2009)

Where do you guys come up with these? I wanna play!!!!


----------



## Berean (Sep 1, 2009)

Sarah?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 1, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> How did you guys get all these smileys!






I'll never tell.


----------



## Webservant (Sep 1, 2009)

I love this one.


----------

